# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  يقول العرب :" لله درك فارسا"

## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

يقول العرب :" لله درك فارسا"
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول العرب:" لله درك فارسا " لإفادة معنى التعجب،والتخصيص ، والأصل فيه من الخاص إلى العام بحسب الأهمية المعنوية  هو :"درك لله فارسا " ولكن تم العدول عن الأصل ليترتب الكلام من العام إلى الخاص بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك، وتقدم الخبر على المبتدأ ، لإفادة معنى التعجب ،وللتخصيص ، ومن أجل أمن اللبس، لأن الجملة لو ترتبت بحسب الأصل لصارت هكذا: درك لله فارسا، وسيضيع معنى التعجب ،والتخصيص ، وسيحصل اللبس لأننا سننسب الفروسية لله تعالى ،تنزه الله تعالى عن ذلك ،وذلك لأن الكلام يترتب بناء على قوة العلاقة المعنوية ،ولهذا تقدم شبه الجملة إلى منطقة النُّور  لإفادة التعجب والتخصيص ولأمن اللبس، ولاتصال الحال مع صاحب الحال ،أو لاتصال التمييز مع المميَّز ، والمعنى المفهوم مع التقديم يختلف عن المعنى المفهوم مع التأخير ولهذا وجب التقديم ، ولكل تركيب معنى خاص به، ولا يُعدل من تركيب إلى تركيب إلا ويُعدل من معنى إلى معنى آخر.
جاء في شرح الرضي على الكافية :"أما معنى قولهم : لله درك ( 1 ) ، فالدر في الأصل : ما يدر أي ما ينزل من الضرع من اللبن ، ومن الغيم من المطر ، وهو ، ههنا ، كناية عن فعل الممدوح الصادر عنه ، وإنما نسب فعله إليه تعالى ، قصداً للتعجب منه لأن الله تعالى منشئ العجائب ، فكل شيء عظيم يريدون التعجب منه ينسبونه إليه تعالى ويضيفونه إليه تعالى ، نحو قولهم : لله أنت ، ولله أبوك ، فمعنى لله دره : ما أعجب فعله". 
وجاء في لسان العرب :"قالوا (2 ) : لله درك أي لله عملك يقال هذا لمن يمدح ويتعجب من عمله ، فإذا ذم عمله قيل : لا درّ درّه. وقيل : لله درك من رجل معناه لله خيرك وفعالك ، وإذا شتموا قالوا : لا درّ درّه أي لا كثر خيره ، وقيل : لله درك أي لله ما خرج منك من خير".
قال ابن سيده : وأصله أن رجلاً رأى آخر يحلب إبلاً فتعجب من كثرة لبنها فقال : لله درّك ، وقيل : أراد لله صالح عملك لأن الدر أفضل ما يحتلب ، قال بعضهم : وأحسبهم خصوا اللبن لأنهم كانوا يقصدون الناقة فيشربون دمها ويقتطونها فيشربون ماء كرشها فكان اللبن أفضل ما يحتلبون .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
==============================  ====
1 ـ شرح الرضي على الكافية - رضي الدين  
الأسترابادي - ج 2 - ص 70 
2 ـ لسان العرب - ابن منظور - ج 4 - ص 279

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## احلام محمد اليمني

> يقول العرب :" لله درك فارسا"
> تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول العرب:" لله درك فارسا " لإفادة معنى التعجب،والتخصيص ، والأصل فيه من الخاص إلى العام بحسب الأهمية المعنوية  هو :"درك لله فارسا " ولكن تم العدول عن الأصل ليترتب الكلام من العام إلى الخاص بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك، وتقدم الخبر على المبتدأ ، لإفادة معنى التعجب ،وللتخصيص ، ومن أجل أمن اللبس، لأن الجملة لو ترتبت بحسب الأصل لصارت هكذا: درك لله فارسا، وسيضيع معنى التعجب ،والتخصيص ، وسيحصل اللبس لأننا سننسب الفروسية لله تعالى ،تنزه الله تعالى عن ذلك ،وذلك لأن الكلام يترتب بناء على قوة العلاقة المعنوية ،ولهذا تقدم شبه الجملة إلى منطقة النُّور  لإفادة التعجب والتخصيص ولأمن اللبس، ولاتصال الحال مع صاحب الحال ،أو لاتصال التمييز مع المميَّز ، والمعنى المفهوم مع التقديم يختلف عن المعنى المفهوم مع التأخير ولهذا وجب التقديم ، ولكل تركيب معنى خاص به، ولا يُعدل من تركيب إلى تركيب إلا ويُعدل من معنى إلى معنى آخر.
> جاء في شرح الرضي على الكافية :"أما معنى قولهم : لله درك ( 1 ) ، فالدر في الأصل : ما يدر أي ما ينزل من الضرع من اللبن ، ومن الغيم من المطر ، وهو ، ههنا ، كناية عن فعل الممدوح الصادر عنه ، وإنما نسب فعله إليه تعالى ، قصداً للتعجب منه لأن الله تعالى منشئ العجائب ، فكل شيء عظيم يريدون التعجب منه ينسبونه إليه تعالى ويضيفونه إليه تعالى ، نحو قولهم : لله أنت ، ولله أبوك ، فمعنى لله دره : ما أعجب فعله". 
> وجاء في لسان العرب :"قالوا (2 ) : لله درك أي لله عملك يقال هذا لمن يمدح ويتعجب من عمله ، فإذا ذم عمله قيل : لا درّ درّه. وقيل : لله درك من رجل معناه لله خيرك وفعالك ، وإذا شتموا قالوا : لا درّ درّه أي لا كثر خيره ، وقيل : لله درك أي لله ما خرج منك من خير".
> قال ابن سيده : وأصله أن رجلاً رأى آخر يحلب إبلاً فتعجب من كثرة لبنها فقال : لله درّك ، وقيل : أراد لله صالح عملك لأن الدر أفضل ما يحتلب ، قال بعضهم : وأحسبهم خصوا اللبن لأنهم كانوا يقصدون الناقة فيشربون دمها ويقتطونها فيشربون ماء كرشها فكان اللبن أفضل ما يحتلبون .
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
> ==============================  ====
> 1 ـ شرح الرضي على الكافية - رضي الدين  
> الأسترابادي - ج 2 - ص 70 
> 2 ـ لسان العرب - ابن منظور - ج 4 - ص 279


شكرا وبارك الله فيكم 
ماكنت عارفه ايش معنى الدر

----------

